# ?

## konsten

.   :
     ,    ,    :   .            ,     .  ,      ,   .  ,             ,    .    ,      ,    ,  ,          .      ?    ,   ?     ,    ,      ,  .  ,         .  ?   , ,         (,  ,     )?              - ?  ,      ,             ?

----------


## AVK

,     .           -   ,    .      ,   -          ,         .    .
,                      .  (           25.08.1998 .  843-),      :
 4.1

      38-42 . 
 6.1

     ,         ( - "")     :

    *         - ;
    * ;
    *    (     -  ,      );
    *    ;
    *    ,     ( ,     ,    . 5.1, 5.2  ).


    ,    .


    -           515112001 (         25.12.2001 .  573-).

      -      .        -           (   )

----------

,         . ..  ,   "". 
 ,  . 5 . 12    : 
"    ,              .
               ()  ."

    , ,   . ,    ,      .

       .

         .       ,       .   ,        .       - ,  ,  .

----------


## konsten

C  . ,             ?       :
1.  , ,            ,      ,           ,            .       ,       ,          .      ? 
2.         -    ,     ,        ,        . .          .   ,       ,     ,     ?             ? 
3.   .         ?     ,   ,  ,  ,       ..?

----------


## AVK

11 ? ,   .       ,   ,     .          ,        .
,      :


 2.       

5.     ,              .                ()  .
         ,  ,            .
 4.       

1.             .       ()          ()  .
              "  ".                 "  "   .
            ,   - ,       ,            .
2.        .

    .

       ,      ,    -    -       . ,        .    ,    .

----------


## ˸

,     , ,   ....  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> , **   ,


*AVK*,    ,    .
   ,    .   " "
       .
 , ,    ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


   .    ?
   ?
  ,  .  ,     , ,     -     .  ,  ,     .

----------


## konsten

> 11 ? .


,    ?      ? 
,     ,         .  ,       ,  .   ,  .    .       ,        ,   ,   "", . . ?    ""    10 .  ? 
  :       .        .   ?                ,     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ""    10 .  ?


 . 
   . 




> ...        .   ?


  :



> 4.             .


    .  :Wink: 




> ...               ,     ?


 7-    .
 . 3,      .

----------


## konsten

.    :   " "    ?      ,     ,  -    ?

----------


## Leila

. 1 . 4    : "   ,     -    ."
 , -  (   " ")    ,  ,    . 4 . 3  ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> :   " "    ?


 ...
*konsten*,   ,     ,   .  :Mad:   :Razz: 
       .



> 1.    ,     -    .

----------


## konsten

, , , !
  .  .

----------


## Gamil

,        ,  ,    -   (..   , ,   ..).

----------


## BorisG

> ,


,  ,   . 
     .  :Wink:

----------


## konsten

.      ,        .    :
"         ,       ".
           .        ,   ,   ?        " "   - ",         "".         .     ,       - ,    " "  ? 
  4.       :  
"1.    ,     -    "
   .1 . 4   ",  ",           - , ?     ,       : "  "",        "  "",   ?   - ?
  :   -      ?           ?       .     ?   -         . ?

----------


## .

> -         . ?


       (,       )  -  .      ,       
   ,

----------


## .

.      .      -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## konsten

-   ,      -  .   ,       ,    .  ,    ,  .     .   .

----------


## .

?   -         .       ?  , ,   ?

----------


## konsten

?      .   ,        .        ,          .        -   ,   ?    ,       ,   ,      " ,  ",    -     ?       ,  ?   ,    !      ,    ,   .

----------


## .

,       .         .     ,    .     ( ,      ) 


> ,  ?


 .       ,      .         .
        ""     .      .   -      , . 
  ,    ,       - ,   .

----------


## konsten

,     BorisG   Leila. -,   ,  .  , . 
  ,     : "   ,     -    "    .    ,     - . 
      ,      ,      ""   - ,   ,   - ,    ,        .  .  ,    - , -      ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## .

*konsten*, ,   :Smilie: 
     (  )   .    .   .    -    ,            ?
           .



> ,


           ,      .

----------


## konsten

,      .  ,   .   ,    ,    .    ,    ,      . ,    ,      , ,   ..?   ,          ,  "   ".       ,       .   ,   .     .    .

----------


## .

> ,      .


      .      ,   .        .              ?    (   )     ?  :Smilie: 
     .



> ,    ,      , ,   ..?


 .          .     .

----------


## stas

> ?      .   ,        .        ,          .        -   ,   ?    ,       ,   ,      " ,  ",    -     ?       ,  ?   ,    !      ,    ,   .


*konsten*,         ,   -   .         ,   "",       .

       : ".  _____  ______".       .

       ( ..  )  .          ,      ,    .

----------

,   ,            ,     ,      ,  ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


.

----------

Leila, .

    ?       ...         ?      ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


.  ?     .

----------

,       ,  ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

,  , " ".     ,    ( ,.  )...         ... ..      " -"...      ? "   "? 
  !!

----------

) 
        )

----------


## Leila

**,     .   ,         -  -.

----------

.    

        .

            ,               .

 6  2015     (  )  ,   ,   (.. 2, 6    06.04.2015 N 82- "               ").
    ,      (. 5 . 2    08.02.1998 N 14- "    " ( -   ), . 7 . 2    26.12.1995 N 208- "  " ( -   )).

   ,                 ()   ,       (.   06.08.2015 N 03-01-10/45390).

     . , ,       ,    (  . 11    29.07.1998 N 135- "     ").

       -     , :

-     (. 35      ,        , .     16.04.2003 N 225);

-    (.. 1.6, 1.12    ,     ( )   ,       ( )        , .     11.08.2014 N 428-).

                   .

         (  . 5 . 2   ,   . 7 . 2   ).

            .

    ,         :

-        .         -      ,       ,    (. 2 . 1473  );

-    ;

-           ()  .

-     (, , ,  " , " "  ..).

     ,   .       ,           ( ,    ..),     (. 1225  ).

        ,         .

           .             -  (.  . 4     25.12.2000 N 2- "    ").
     ,     .        ,          .

 ,    ,   .       ,      .

         , , " ", " "  .             .

          . ,        ,            ,        (  )            (.    19.08.2015 N 1922-6-1).

     .

             (. 5 . 2   , . 7 . 2   ).

        ,  ,             .        ()    ,   -      .

       :  , ,  ,     ,        .        ,      .

        , ,  .             .        .

  ,    (, ,   ),       .         ,          .

----------

